# 43260 Medicare Reimbursement



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (Jan 10, 2011)

I need help NEW TO THIS CODING:

Dr is billing 43260 43262-59,51 43264-59 medicare is not paying the 43260 stating it is inclusive. I am not sure if it is or not. Please assist with some cci edit information. thanks


----------



## scorrado (Jan 11, 2011)

43260 is ERCP. Codes 43262 and 43264 include 43260 in them already so you would not bill for it again.


----------

